# help tps sensor



## jose a (Jan 28, 2012)

hi every one I'll like to see if some one has an answer for my problem. I have a 1994 altima, about 3 months ago it was having problems shifting from first to second gear (automatic transmission) I wold push the gas and it will go up to all most three thousand rpm and then it wold shift with a big kick. then I took it to a suposed to be specialized transmission shop, there they say that the computer showed a tps senson fail code. I bought the sensor (700$) in Mexico about 60 dollars. they put it on but the car will still do the same problem then it took a whole deal to adjusted it until they finaly have the car shifting normal. the whole thing was charged 2000 pesos( about 200 dollars).
well a little bit ago I have to replace the alternator and then the car start to do the same problem, however I have notice that when I have the AC on the car would do the problem but as soon as I turn it of it would shift very smooth as if everything would be fine. does any body has a clue on what can be causing this problem. I am afraid that if I buy the sensor again it would not make any difference on the car and it wold be wasted money, which is really bad specially here in Mexico since 60 dollars can be the salary of a whole week of work.


----------

